# Favorite and least-favorite book by the same author?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Another thread got me thinking about my favorite authors, who sometimes write a book I can’t get into. I’m sure this happens to everyone, and it would be interesting to see if there are trends. For example, John Sandford is one of my favorite authors, but I just couldn’t get into DEAD WATCH (which doesn’t feature any of his recurring characters). My favorite Sandford book on the other hand is THE FOOL'S RUN (the first in the Kidd series). 

What is your favorite and least-favorite book by the same author?


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

James Clavell was one of my favorite authors.

Best book:  Shogun or Taipan - can't decide
Worst:  Whirlwind...  I liked everything by Clavell until I read this bomb.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nothing comes to mind now in terms of a book by a favorite author that I couldn't finish, except maybe Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_, and while I loved the LotR trilogy, I probably wouldn't classify him as one of my favorite authors.

My favorite living author would have to be Terry Pratchett. My favorite book of his is probably _Night Watch_, though I might answer differently on a different day. Probably my least favorite of his was _Soul Music_, but that's a relative thing: I still finished it and got a reasonable amount of enjoyment out of it, but I think I've only reread it once (whereas I've read most of the Discworld books at least 3 or 4 times, some more.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I find this happens so often that, with one exception, I say I have favorite books rather than favorite authors. (The one exception for me is the Canadian writer Alistair MacLeod. I've read his one novel and his collected stories and loved them all.)

Just to mention a few specific authors - I loved two books by Howard Norman, The Bird Artist, and The Northern Lights. On the strength of those, I read 3 more of his books and wasn't crazy about any of them. At this point, unless a new book of his got fantastic reviews by several people, I don't think I'll bother.

Another author that I find uneven is Anne Tyler. I've loved several of her books, but I've read a few others that haven't held my interest. In her case, I'd probably still consider reading future books, but again, I'll check the reviews first. 

Some years ago, I read In the Shadow of the Wind by another Canadian writer, Anne Hebert. I remember really loving this book, so recently, I started to read another book of hers, The First Garden. I made it about a third of the way through, and finally gave up. I disliked it so much, I went back to look at her other book again to see if my tastes had changed. But no, my conclusion after rereading part of the first book was that she had written the two books in very different styles, and I just didn't care for the style of the second book.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Alice Hoffman's books are hit or miss for me. _Practical Magic_ is one of my favorite books, but the last couple I've read by her have not been nearly as good. Same is true for Jodi Picoult, although her "misses" aren't quite as disappointing.

N


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> other.
> 
> Another author that I find uneven is Anne Tyler. I've loved several of her books, but I've read a few others that haven't held my interest. In her case, I'd probably still consider reading future books, but again, I'll check the reviews first.


I'd agree. I loved Anne Tyler for years but many of her later books have been a snooze fest that I haven't even finished.

Another author who went totally off the rails was Patricia Cornwell.

L


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

20+ years ago Jerry Pournelle and Larry Niven wrote a book called Inferno paralleling the Dante poem of the same name.  It was one of my favorite sci-fi novels.  A couple years ago, they finally put out a sequel.  It was terrible, couldn't believe they'd ruined it so badly.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman:
LOVED Deathgate Cycle.
Dropped Rose of the Prophet after second chapter.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't usually read a ton of books by the same author unless they're a series, in which case I usually like all of them. One that does come to mind, though is Steinbeck: Adored _East of Eden_. Couldn't make it through _The Grapes of Wrath_. Just thinking about that book still fill me with dread.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

My favorite book of all time is Clan of the Cave Bear, but as that series of Jean Auel's progressed I liked them less and less. In fact I have ever read the last two in the series, but the first two will stay with e forever.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Stephen King:
Favorite: Bag Of Bones
Least Favorite: Gerald's Game


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd forgotten about Clan of the Cave Bear. Terrific novel! But you're right about the subsequent stories. 
I couldn't finish Gerald's Game either. In fact, it made me quit reading King. 
L.J.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael Connelly

Best book: The Lincoln Lawyer
Worst book: A Darkness More than Night


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Barbara Kingsolver"s Bean Tree books were some of my favorites but I HATED her poisonwood Bible.  Don't know why just couldn't like the characters they were I think too cynical.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dick Francis is one of my all time favorite authors.  Picking The Favorite among his books would be hard, but Decider (young father shepherds his 6 sons around racecourse) would be in the running.  My least favorite is called Nerve. It features what amounts to torturing horses and the hero is a dark figure I couldn't relate to.  Can't say I didn't finish any of his books, though.  The last books that came out under Dick Francis' name were supposedly co-written with his son, Felix, but they read more like they were written by someone else.  Felix probably did most of the writing.  They improved as they went along, but they weren't really Dick Francis books. None of Dick Francis' heroes would ever say they "adored" anything, and that's a common phrase in those last books.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I concur with Leslie on Patricia Cornwell, all of her early Scarpetta novels are great, but the second series she had going for three books, Hornet's Nest, Southern Comfort and Isle of Dogs were the pits, especially Isle of Dogs.  I found it hard to believe they were even written by the same author.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of Michael Crichton's books have been enjoyable but I was very disappointed in _Congo_. The story had great possibilities but it became silly.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> Steinbeck: Adored East of Eden. Couldn't make it through The Grapes of Wrath. Just thinking about that book still fill me with dread.


I agree completely!

Dick Francis' books--I loved all his early books, but some of the more recent ones just didn't measure up.

I feel the same about Elizabeth George. I like her earlier books better. The more recent ones drag on forever and sometimes it's hard to get to the end of those 700 page mysteries.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I'd forgotten about Clan of the Cave Bear. Terrific novel! But you're right about the subsequent stories.
> I couldn't finish Gerald's Game either. In fact, it made me quit reading King.
> L.J.


Tommyknockers put me off King. Haven't read one of his books since.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Patricia Briggs:  Favorite:  When Demon's Walk. 
Patricia Briggs: WHAT  The Hobb's Bargain.

A lot of people thought The Hobb's Bargain was an early effort, but it came out long after her early works--which included When Demon's Walk and Steal the Dragon, but EXCELLENT reads.  

Go figure.

(All of these are pre-her UF works.)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Loved this one:



Hated this one (couldn't even finish it):


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> I find this happens so often that, with one exception, I say I have favorite books rather than favorite authors.


--I could have written almost that exact sentence; I was going to but then I saw you'd already written it! lol I'm the exact same way. I'd rather say I have favorite books, not favorite writers. Though, as a writer, I still personally identify with certain writers, with the way they seemed/seem as writers.

And if I've read at least one book I liked, I'll definitely check out the author's other books. How I will react to those is just so hit-or-miss though, partly because I'm a very picky reader.

Some writers--I've liked/loved multiple works from them (Jean Rhys, Colette, Agatha Christie, D. H. Lawrence, Ray Bradbury, Poe, Sidney Sheldon, Lovecraft). But I wouldn't feel comfortable saying a writer's my favorite unless I've read and really loved most of the writer's works. Colette, Agatha Christie, Lawrence and Lovecraft come very close there....


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, Stephen King is one who's books I've really liked (Christine, Dead Zone) and really disliked (It, Shining).


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> What is your favorite and least-favorite book by the same author?


Stephen King - The Shining is a masterpiece. The Cell is just another ho-hum horror novel that could have been written by a hundred other people.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> Stephen King - The Shining is a masterpiece. The Cell is just another ho-hum horror novel that could have been written by a hundred other people.


 I agree but still think that stand is a great book and one of the few I will reread


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben Lacy said:


> 20+ years ago Jerry Pournelle and Larry Niven wrote a book called Inferno paralleling the Dante poem of the same name. It was one of my favorite sci-fi novels. A couple years ago, they finally put out a sequel. It was terrible, couldn't believe they'd ruined it so badly.


They did the same with "The Mote in God's Eye" .. loved the first one, threw the second one across the room in disgust.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to agree about Anne Tyler - I tried to read one of her latest books and found it quite dull. I'm just about to start Nora Roberts' Chesapeake series and I'm greatly looking forward to it. I downloaded the sample to Bed of Roses and didn't really get into it.

I really enjoyed Sarah Strohmeyer's The Cinderella Pact but was really upset at Sweet Love. About midway the book became disturbing and I have trouble forgiving that in books that are supposed to be humorous chick lit. I actually may not read any more of her books.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> My favorite book of all time is Clan of the Cave Bear, but as that series of Jean Auel's progressed I liked them less and less. In fact I have ever read the last two in the series, but the first two will stay with e forever.


I loved "Clan of the Cave Bear" as well. After that, I quickly lost interest int he series no matter how much I wanted to enjoy them. Friends and family kept giving me the books as gifts but I never read beyond the first two. I had 3 copies of "The Valley of the Horses" when all was said and done .

Stephen King is another author that puts out a sleeper once in awhile...but I never fail to read them. I really enjoyed "Duma Key" and have "The Dome" in my tbr pile. "The Cell" was indeed a sleeper. I could have walked away from it with no problem and not ever wonder how it ended.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm, Dean Koontz is probably my all time fav author.  My Fav book is Watchers, and has been since I read it in 88.  Least favorite is probably Your Heart Belongs to Me.  Really hated that one.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm going to pit series against series here - I loved the Nora Roberts Chesapeake series - all four books. The characters had depths, flaws and issues to confront/overcome. I absolutely loathe the new Bridal Quartet series. I won't even read book number four when it comes out. Pretty, happy, successful THIN people who have perfect lives? Having to read that series is like having to force a gallon of buttercream frosting down at one time.


This is a tough one.... ITA with the Chesapeake series but totally disagree about the Bridal Quartet series.... I love this new series for the light romance reading that I've missed from her latest books. Can't wait for her next book - The Search


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

JD Robb:

Favorite - Naked in Death and almost every single book in the series  

Least Favorite - Kindred in Death - I have a teen son and this was tough to read


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Robert Jordan and the Wheel of Time etc. The books are fantasy and started off really promising but by book 8 they really were a chore to read. He wrote 12 and I gave up, which I rarely do.


----------



## StevenPajak (Apr 11, 2010)

Favorite Dean Koontz: Watchers
Least-Favorite Dean Koontz: Breathless


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

StevenPajak said:


> Favorite Dean Koontz: Watchers
> Least-Favorite Dean Koontz: Breathless


YAY Watchers

Yeah I wasn't thrilled with Breathless either. His newer stuff is very hit and miss with me it seems.


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> They did the same with "The Mote in God's Eye" .. loved the first one, threw the second one across the room in disgust.


I enjoyed Mote but not enough to read the sequel. The other book by them together that I liked was Lucifer's Hammer, one of my favorite post apocalypse novels.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> I don't usually read a ton of books by the same author unless they're a series, in which case I usually like all of them. One that does come to mind, though is Steinbeck: Adored _East of Eden_. Couldn't make it through _The Grapes of Wrath_. Just thinking about that book still fill me with dread.


Me, too! EAST OF EDEN is a giant of a book... yet I was put off by THE GRAPES OF WRATH.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Stephen King for me: 
Best: "Salem's Lot"
Worst: Probably "It". Didn't like "Bag of Bones" much, either. Had a very "been there done that" feeling.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Ben Lacy said:


> 20+ years ago Jerry Pournelle and Larry Niven wrote a book called Inferno paralleling the Dante poem of the same name. It was one of my favorite sci-fi novels. A couple years ago, they finally put out a sequel. It was terrible, couldn't believe they'd ruined it so badly.


Totally agree! The original Inferno is the sort of gem that one turns up in a used bookstore and loves forever. I once taught Dante to 12th graders and brought in Porunelle and Niven's Inferno one afternoon and they loved it! It was such a fun little book...and the sequel was lame!


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Eric C said:


> Michael Connelly
> 
> Best book: The Lincoln Lawyer
> Worst book: A Darkness More than Night


A darkness more then night is actually one of my favorites by him why did you not like it?


----------



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

I've read a few books by Nelson DeMille and am quickly drawn in to his books. My favorite is _The Gold Coast_ and my least favorite is it's sequel, _The Gate House_. I read _The Gold Coast_ in about a week, but it took me several months to finish _The Gate House_.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Great thread! Although I loved EAST of EDEN _and _GRAPES OF WRATH, I got a little impatient with CANNERY ROW. In other classics, I love all of Austen except NORTHANGER ABBEY.

Also loved CLAN OF THE CAVE BEAR and got tired of the other ones.

If you're a YA/Fantasy lover, Robin McKinley's BEAUTY, THE BLUE SWORD, and THE HERO AND THE CROWN are absolutely wonderful, but every book I tried of hers after that disappointed me.

























First part of McKinley's SUNSHINE runs circles around TWILIGHT, but then it implodes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Here it is. Are you ready for it?

Nathaniel Hawthorne

The Worst : Scarlet Letter

The Best: The Blithedale Romance for a full book, or Rappaccini's Daughter for a story


----------

